# THE HUNT FOR TROPHY TROUT at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

​
*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
October 29, 2018*

*ONLY 6 DAYS UNTIL DUCK SEASON​*





​
For those of you looking forward to some hot coastal wing action during this yearâ€™s 2018-19 Texas South Zone duck season, your wait is almost over. The first-half of our season begins on November 3rd, and runs through November 25th, with the second-half beginning on December 8th and ending on January 27th. This year weâ€™re featuring 13 freshwater inland ponds for our visiting winged-friends and waterfowl hunters to enjoy. And if thatâ€™s not enough to entice the duck hunter urge within you, the ever-growing bird population on our neighboring bay waters, along with our two new Air Ranger airboats, will offer Bay Flats Lodge duck hunters ample opportunity this season, as well.

*THE GUIDE REPORT​**WEDNESDAY - Oct 24th*
*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt* - These guys had an epic day of fishing today! Out day started out kind of dull, dingy, and cold, but once these kinds got into their groove, there was no stopping them. They had an absolute blast catching trout, redfish, and drum all morning long!

*Capt. Kevin Matula* - Today was Day #1 for this crew from the roofing industry. It was a day of solid catching, as well as for solid fish. These guys were able to box about ten trout and about ten reds, and all the fish were of good size. These were all nice fish, and weâ€™re just hoping that tomorrow ends up just as good!






​
*Capt. Todd Jones* - Another solid October trip for Andy, Brandon, and Jamie! These gentlemen hit the challenges of the day head-on, making their limits of trout and reds look easy. But, I guess thatâ€™s what it looks like when youâ€™re having a great time catching lots of fish! See yâ€™all again soon I hope!






​
*THURSDAY - Oct 25th*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - My fishing guests today left the fish biting! We only had a half-day trip this morning, and the guys filled a lot of their time catching and releasing a lot of redfish and black drum. If we hadnâ€™t been limited by time, they would have filled their trout limits, also!

*FRIDAY - Oct 26th*
*Capt. Nick Dahlmann* - The weather today presented us with a lot of cloud cover, at least earlier in the day, which often changes things a little. However, a member of this morningâ€™s group hooked into a true trophy speckled trout, and it was an exciting catch for everyone aboard. We photographed this beautiful fish and then released her back into the bay. Itâ€™s always nice being able to fish with such conservation-minded customers such as this. Thank you, guys, for a wonderful day out on the water!






​
*Capt. Garrett Wygrys* - Todayâ€™s crew hit the redfish hard, and they were all really nice redfish, too! The trout bite never really happened for us this morning, but the reds were more than willing to participate. My crew managed their three-man red limit, and then they started on the black drum. The weather could have been better, but the day ended up being just fine for having a lot of fishing fun!

*SATURDAY - Oct 27th*
_*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt*_ - Great day today wading with artificial baits. The sunrise was perfect this morning with little wind, which allowed the guys to work their lures with almost no limits. The skies clouded-over more and more as the day went on, but the wind remained manageable, and there were lots of fish caught as a direct result. It turned out being a day for making memories, which also made for some very happy wade fishermen! If you like to wade fish, nowâ€™s a great time to take advantage of some prime weather and some prime catching! Just food for thought!






​
*Capt. Todd Jones* - Friday was the first day I fished with Matt and Justin, and the bite was scattered. They managed to put a few nice Reds in the box that brought about a couple smiles and a couple photos. Today, Matt and Justin came up one short on their redfish, but they added a few others for good measure. Itâ€™s been a fun two days of fishing with these guys!

*SUNDAY - Oct 28th*
*Capt. Todd Jones* - 9-yr old Jake started this morning off with a â€œbiggunâ€. He hooked into a huge black drum that tested not only his strength, but also his patience. Although tired at the end of the battle, Jake showed us all this morning that he has what it takes to become a great saltwater angler. Iâ€™m sure this is a fishing trip he will never forget!






​
*THE HUNT FOR TROPHY TROUT​*





​
Fall is finally here, and at Bay Flats Lodge the cooler air turns our thoughts to big cold-water trout. Wading and throwing artificial lures for these trophies is the highlight of the season for us, and many of the anglers on the Texas coast.

We want to see you here at the lodge and share an amazing winter fishing experience with you. This time of year, our guideâ€™s goals are to help you catch the trout of a lifetime. So, weâ€™re offering a special. From December 2018 through February 2019, weâ€™re offering a $25.00 discount on lodging and meals for everyone who books a wading with artificial lure trip. That means that if you book a trip for you and 3 friends or colleagues, youâ€™ll save $100.00 right off the top.

So, please donâ€™t wait. Call Bay Flats Lodge today at 1-888-677-4868 and book a trip to enjoy the fantastic cool air thatâ€™s come to the Gulf Coast.

*HEREâ€™S WHAT SOME RECENT GUESTS SAIDâ€¦​*_We fished with Capt. Kevin Matula, and we truly enjoyed the camaraderie as much as the fishing. Capt. Kevin is such a servant to insure you enjoy your time catching fish. The steaks and pork chops are amazing! - *Bobby A. 10/29/18*

Our group has been coming here for many years, and we all think this place is a first-class operation! Capt. Cooper Hartmann was great - he knew right where the fish were! Capt. Cooper laughed with us, and he was very helpful in making sure we all had a great time and caught fish! The rooms were beautiful and clean, and the staff made sure from the minute we arrived that we were all taken care of - they were all great! Keep up the great job - your staff and guides are great! - *Johnny F. 10/29/18*

Capt. Doug Russell and Capt. Nick Dahlman were both outstanding! - *David S. 10/28/18*_

*FIVE-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Monday 10 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Partly cloudy skies. High 83F. Winds SSW at 10 to 15 mph.
*Tuesday 10 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Generally sunny despite a few afternoon clouds. High 83F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Wednesday 20 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Sunshine and clouds mixed. High 81F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Thursday 0 % Precip. / 0.00 in *
Partly cloudy skies. High 67F. Winds NNW at 10 to 20 mph.
*Friday 0 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Sunshine along with some cloudy intervals. High 73F. Winds NNW at 5 to 10 mph.
*Synopsis: *
Weak to moderate onshore flow is expected Monday through Wednesday ahead of a cold front. This front will move offshore by early Thursday morning and trigger scattered showers and thunderstorms. Small Craft Advisory conditions are expected after frontal passage. Winds relax by Thursday evening with a weak to moderate offshore flow Friday. Weak onshore flow develops Saturday as high pressure moves east and low pressure develops in the Texas panhandle. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 73.0 degrees
Seadrift 75.9 degrees
Matagorda Bay 73.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls
Reaction Strike Lures


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 10*

Pic 10


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 11*

Pic 11


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 12*

Pic 12


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thank you!!!*

Oct 30, 2018 by Bobby R. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Steve Boldt was pretty awesome, and he put us on some great catches! The pork chops were outstanding! We had a blast! - Bobby R. 10/30/18

Oct 29, 2018 by Chris M. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Everyone was great, always asking if we needed anything, and they were there if we did anything! Capt. Billy Freudensprung worked very hard, and he was great to be around. Your food is great! I have stayed at some nice lodges very similar to yours, but you have a first-rate facility! Your fishing experience is second to none that I have been to. I just hope that when I get ready to book my next event I can find a spot in your lodge. I am already passing this on to others and sharing your information! Thanks! - Chris M. 10/29/18

Oct 29, 2018 by Kyle D. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The food is absolutely amazing! - Kyle D. 10/29/18

Oct 29, 2018 by Bobby A. on BAY FLATS LODGE
We fished with Capt. Kevin Matula, and we truly enjoyed the camaraderie as much as the fishing. Capt. Kevin is such a servant to insure you enjoy your time catching fish. The steaks and pork chops are amazing! - Bobby A. 10/29/18

Oct 29, 2018 by Johnny F. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Our group has been coming here for many years, and we all think this place is a first-class operation! Capt. Cooper Hartmann was great - he knew right where the fish were! Capt. Cooper laughed with us, and he was very helpful in making sure we all had a great time and caught fish! The rooms were beautiful and clean, and the staff made sure from the minute we arrived that we were all taken care of - they were all great! Keep up the great job - your staff and guides are great! - Johnny F. 10/29/18

Oct 28, 2018 by David S. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Doug Russell and Capt. Nick Dahlman were both outstanding! - David S. 10/28/18

Oct 27, 2018 by Matt J. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Todd Jones is a super cool guy, and he put us on a ton of fish! That pork chop was amazing, and our rooms were cleaned after every trip out! Bay Flats Lodge is an outstanding resort - we had the times of our lives! - Matt J. 10/27/18

Oct 27, 2018 by Greg W. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. 'Lil John Wyatt and Capt. Todd Jones were both outstanding! No words can describe the food - it was absolutely amazing! Your facility is awesome! - Greg W. 10/27/18

Oct 26, 2018 by Matt A. on BAY FLATS LODGE
We had Capt. Garrett Wygrys as a fishing guide, and he was extremely friendly and went above and beyond to make our trip on the water a great experience! We will be using Bay Flats, and hopefully Capt. Garrett, again! I have been all over for different functions, and the service and quality of food at Bay Flats Lodge rivals the best of all of them! - Matt A. 10/26/18

Oct 26, 2018 by Dave S. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The ladies that served our meals were first-class, and the meals were excellent - made us feel like family! Capt. Billy Freudensprung was one of the best guides I've had. He made us feel welcome, he had a great boat, and he really took care of us. He started joking around with us and basically took us by the hand and really took the time to explain what we needed to do and coached us all the time. I've had a lot of experience fly fishing, but this was my first time saltwater fishing, and the tips that Capt. Billy gave us allowed all of us to have a very successful day and catch our limit. I will request him on my future trip with friends! Great staff, great tasting food, and the portion sizes were huge - guess everything is bigger in Texas! First-class facility - no signs of trash anywhere. Can't do any better! Wish we would have had two or three full days to fish. A big thank you to everyone at Bay Flats! - Dave S. 10/26/18


----------

